# Grooming in a Nutshell...



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's hair is just about 3-4 inches long. I use a comb for every day brushing because I despise my cheap Petsmart brush. It just causes static and doesn't address tangles at all.

Could anyone recommend an *oblong* "starter" pin brush (hopefully around $20) that isn't painful? I'd love to try the brass Chris Christenson oblong 20mm but I can't justify the price right now. I'm not going to show Saydee, and I don't even know if I will be able to maintain her long hair, or if I will just chicken out in the future, so spending alot on a brush is scary.

Also, her hair is soooo cottony! Her little bottom gets matted up like crazy and I've seen so many good comments here about Coat Handler. Which one is best, the conditioner or the detangle spray? Can the conditioner be used during bathing, or should it be on dry hair only? How about a good shampoo for a cottony coat? I've tried Kenic and I like how _gentle_ it is, but it doesn't feel like it really suds up enough, so I feel like I can't get her feet and tear stains clean enough.

See Saydee's pics at 10 weeks old: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5869


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Saydee is adorable. Welcome to the forum.
Grooming on a Havanese is an ongoing topic here so no nutshell for you! :biggrin1:
Why do you prefer an oblong brush? I have a Vellus pin brush that wasn't too expensive and I love it. It's not oblong though. Be sure to get one without the "heads" on the pins. If you make sure it's kind of soft it won't hurt her. I always run brushes down the inside of my wrist to see how painful they are. A brush is always a good investment because even with a puppy cut you'll need to brush, especially those ears and the tail.
The Coat Handler conditioner that I use (15:1 concentrate) is a leave in or rinse out. You can use it during a bath and you can dilute it in a spray bottle to use while brushing. As for shampoo, I use Nature's Specialties Plum Silky, recommended by my breeder. I follow it with their Aloe Remoisturizing conditioner (also recommended by my breeder) and I use the Coat Handlers in a spray bottle (recommended by several breeders). Another cool product is the CC Silk Spirits. It's expensive but since you only use a little bit, it's worth it. 
I also have the SPA (lavish pet) products. I have the Fresh shampoo and the Nourish conditioner. The girls are very soft and they smell so good after using any of them. 
If you are like most of us you'll end up with an arsenal of products and then pick your favorites.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't use a pin brush on Posh for the first 9 months I had her (I got her around 6 months old) she is in a full coat. I only used a greyhound comb and flea comb for her face and feet. Now, I've upgraded since I've realized that it's an "investment." I have purchased the oblong cc pin brush you've mentioned, a cc greyhound butter comb, a cc "rattail" comb, and the coat handler conditioner. My husband had a heart attack when he saw my "posh purchases." Like I said it's an investment and good things do make a difference. The greyhound comb will get those matts out, just be patient, I'm a "sicko" and actually like the little cotton bally matts...yep, i'm weird.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SaydeeMomma, you will be reading a lot on this forum about grooming and products and 'blowing coat'. I have a Madan brush, $20.00, that Lisa first (I think) suggested. It's not oblong, but it is a wonderful brush to get those mats out. You can google it to find a store that carries it. It comes in about 5 colors and I do recommend this brush.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awe Saydee is adorable. What a beautiful little girl (again)!  I cherish our Vellus Pin Brush!  Maybe you could try one of those. They are too expensive and I think they are perfect for Kona's coat! I love her 10 week old pic!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, I ordered the Madan brush pin (in RED to compliment my little furball's coat of course!) because I read in another thread that it was very gentle and soft. It's a good start. I have a decent comb for now... I'm sure I will end up with the staggertooth comb if I end up continuing this hair expedition. 
Now I need to get some scissors. I'd like to get a tiny/thin pair of shears for around her face because I want to do the Sierra style bangs I read about  Then I need a larger pair of shears for all over - is it necessary to get 7.5" long? That seems so big and heavy! What is a good brand of shears? I saw some Dubl Duck Wonderedge shears that I though seemed like a good price: http://www.rysbarbersupplies.com/pebco-shear1.html
What exactly ARE curved shears? 
Where do you guys get the Nature's Specialty Plum Silky shampoo? I definately will get the Coat Handler conditioner!
Saydee's hair is started to get a bit wild on the top of her head and beginning to flop over in to her eyes. I hope to trim a little like the Sierra style bangs and am crossing my fingers that will get the rest to be held back a bit from her face. I just don't think I have the patience or the time for top knots... or do I? I just want to see her eyes!
Hmmm... What else do I need to get started?

Maya ~ www.WesternCowgirl.com


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the web site for Nature's Specialties. They sell it through local reps and you can find it in some pet stores but not Petco or PetsMart as far as I know.

http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.co..._id=1&category_id=1&&prodDets=1&product_id=14


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Susan
I'll have to check locally. I always try to buy online to save time and money! 
Do I have to blow Saydee dry? She seems to do well with air drying and I always let my Maltese air dry 'cause they hated the blow dryer with a passion! Plus it seems it would make her cottony coat TOO dry. Maya


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have never found a decent pet store brush. I don't even know why they can't carry one single line that works for our breed, but if anyone does, I haven't seen it yet.

My Chris Christensen brushes are my favorite, but if I misplace mine (or my daughter snags it!), then I go back to my All Systems brushes. They have an oblong brush that I love for only $12.99. It is item # AL43010 on Pet Edge and has a wooden handle (click here). They also have an oval brush for $11.99 (click here), which is item # AL89562.

By the way, I don't bother with the brass pins with Chris Christensen either. The regular pins are just fine and I _do_ show my dogs.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly
I saw that one on PetEdge yesterday and almost bought it but it really helps to hear it from someone who actually uses it! And it's good to know not to waste the extra money on the brass pins... Maya


----------



## PippaFirst (Mar 5, 2008)

Big Hi to you all - I am very new Hav owner from UK. I have 9 month old bitch puppy Pippa who is just totally adorable & somehow gets everyone playing with her - including my Maltese dogs - whether you intended to or not!! (I would include a photo of her but dont know how to - sorry) I came across this Forum purely by chance & am so glad I did!! Your comments, advice, hints & tips have been really helpful - I just have to find out if some of the grooming items you recommend can be obtained from outside of USA/Canada. Thank you all for your posts - its very easy to feel from the warmth of them how much you all love this gorgeous breed!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just have to give a big shout out to our dear Kimberly (havtahava) who turned me onto the best grooming products I've yet to encounter. Today Posh had poopy butt, so I decided to try out some of my new "products" suggested by Kimberly. I used the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, the Coat Handler conditioner, and combed her out with my CC buttercomb. She looks and feels AMAZING!!!!! Yay! Pictures to follow...


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

SWEET! I was just adding stuff to my cart at showdogstore.com and all the items you just mentioned are in it! Thanks Amy :whoo:

Now if I could just figure out the **** tear stain thing!


Which CC buttercomb? I'm thinking 0 for face and 6 for body?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Pippa's Mom !!
I am glad you have found us and I hope you will enjoy this forum. I am addicted to all the pictures and information here. If you click the search button and type - posting pictures - I'm sure you will find the information you need. On the home page to the right is a link to "sizing photos" because if thy are too big they will not work. Using that link you can pick any picture you have on your computer. I hope that will get you started and maybe we will see pictures of your beautiful furbaby soon.


----------



## PippaFirst (Mar 5, 2008)

*Inserting photos*

Hi & thanks for your welcome! Ive tried to post a photo but cant get it to work so then tried copy & paste but thats not working either! Will keep on trying & hope to get some photos of Pippa on here for you to see. Your little dog looks so adorable - how old is he? Pippa started out quite dark but is gradually lightening & is now the colour of golden syrup with dark tips to her hair. I wish that you cold see her but will just keep trying & hope to succeed eventually. Its so nice to be in contact with fellow Hav lovers!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maya I have the 7 1/2 inch comb with the fine/wide teeth combo and the 7 inch fine tail comb the one with the long handle for her face. I love them!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Pippa's Mom, if you click on "forums" then scroll down till you see "Coffee Shop" and click that you will see a thread "Introduce Yourself".

If you write a message there about you and your Hav, I think more members will see it -- and you will get to meet lots of the Hav lovers that way.
Looking forward to hearing from you more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Pippa's Mom - I just saw this in here. Dale's advice to head over to the Coffee Shop forum will help more people see you. Welcome!

Amy, isn't that a great combo? I love that I can use that combination of products on any of my dogs and they all come out looking great. Maya, if you can only buy one CC comb, the longtooth butter comb will work for everything except face combing. You can buy a cheap flea comb for that need if you want. If you can buy two, go for Amy's list above and you'll be covered. I love that CC rat tail comb for face combing. I keep finding it in my purse because I grab it so often.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> My Chris Christensen brushes are my favorite, but if I misplace mine (or my daughter snags it!), then I go back to my All Systems brushes.


Kimberly,

How does the smoothness of the pin ends of the All Systems brushes compare with the CC ones? If you run the brush along your forearm, can you tell much of a difference? I like the price of the AS brushes 

Scout is becoming very sensitive and doesn't like the KW pin brush I got last year from Mark Kolbe - it is not as smooth as the CC and he can tell the difference. :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, you can definitely tell a difference. The AS brushes are not nearly as smooth on the tips and they do scratch my arm a little. The dogs didn't mind me using them, but I could tell a huge difference when I upgraded to using CC brushes primarily. (However, they aren't that bad because I use an AS brush for my own hair. Shhhhh!)


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Amy
I'm off to shop for CC combs, CC silk protein, and Cherry Knoll mink oil. A true Hav lover, I spend more time (and money!) shopping for her than for myself...


----------



## PippaFirst (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Uploading photos advice*

Hi Dale - how kind of you to take the trouble to give me such good instructions on how to upload a photo here. Your Cicero looks like such a lovely puppy - I can def see why he is so special to you & your family. Pippa is 9 months old too & I was hoping to show/breed with her but unfortunately as her second teeth have come through her mouth is very slightly undershot. It is very slight but enough to penalise her in the show ring & as its a fault in the breed standard I shouldn't breed from her either really as she could pass it on to her own puppies possibly. So I have thinking of getting another puppy (thats my rationale for it anyway!!) but as there arent very many Havs in the UK, there is usually quite a waiting list for puppies. However I am making enquiries & keeping my fingers crossed!! It looks like my photo has been uploaded - so many thanks for your excellent advice - you'll have to become a mentor!!
Thanks for the advice re going to Coffee Shop & introing myself - will be next thing I do!! Best wishes to all


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Pippa's Mom - (don't see your name) - your little girl is a cutie. I love her color and the dark tippings. I'm sorry about her teeth but I know you love her to death...and yes, now you have a good reason for another baby. I hope someday to add another to our family also. Your welcome about the instructions and I'm glad you got to post a picture. I will look for you in the coffee shop thread.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried grooming in a nutshell once, but there wasn't enough room.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I tried grooming in a nutshell once, but there wasn't enough room.


ound:ound:ound:ound: *You are so funny!*


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ivy...!

Pippa looks a bit like Posh...love her name.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

It has to be a really big nutshell, but I can still do it with Saydee :biggrin1:


----------

